# Rod Decals Floating in Epoxy



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

hey guys, I don't post too often on here but have built a bunch of rods and have enjoyed seeing the different rods done here.

I've gotten into printing decals and have run into a problem with them curling in the epoxy and providing points or sharp points.

THe decals i have been doing are similar to the ones you get in model airplanes. They are lazer printed on paper. then use water to losen them from the base of the paper and stick on the rod.

Most of my square decals will have the corners lift in the epoxy. Interesting the longer non-uniform lay fine but the square likes to lift.

ANyone have a suggestion or pointer for me? any suggestions will help

http://s206.photobucket.com/user/Wo...t=3&o=8&_suid=1420656385813022339421883056532


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had similar problems with some decals. The fix that works for me is to wrap over the decal with size 2/0 or 3/0 thread, apply the finish, and remove the thread when the finish gets thick. Slight ridges may be left but a second coat of finish completely fills them in.

I'll add that I've never had that problem with decals from Decal Connection.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Water slide decals*

Good info here: https://www.decalconnection.com/the_art_of_decaling.pdf


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

the fix to your problem is very simple. when you cut your decals and float them onto the surface. make sure it is not a matte finish blank and if it is you need a thin coat of finish under it. once you float the decal onto the blank take a damp paper towel square and lightly squeegee the decal, then take a dry paper towel to absorb most of the water by hitting the edge with it. after that take a small paper towel square soaked in acetone and just hit the edges of the decal with it to melt the decal into the finish leaving you with no edges of the decal and a perfect look. once dried you can add your top coat of finish and be amazed at your perfection ;p


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic. Thanks for the pointers. I'm finishing off. Pole tonight. I will try these to see what works best.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I always trimmed the corners off of clear waterslides, per TFC's link, and never had a problem w/ lifting. Don't use many decals now, but when I do, they're the newer Peel n sticks from Decal Connection or Goldentouch.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Goags said:


> Don't use many decals now, but when I do, they're the newer Peel n sticks from Decal Connection or Goldentouch.


Jerry, If I could weave like you I wouldn't use decals either!


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

Superglue worked for me


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple fix, put color preserver over the decal prior to epoxy.


----------



## berrydr (Jan 15, 2015)

I had the same problem, I started sanding the blank lightly with 3500 grit micro mesh. Wipe down with alcohol and your good to go. Works for me.

Dave


----------

